# Pics



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Been meaning to post some new pics and I still have a couple more to take.
<<Why is it some of them are just so hyper in front of the camera>>









































































This next pic is self explanatory, she should ovulate in the next week or so!










Greg

Edit sorry I had a duplicate and forgot two!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great lookers Gregg....

Keep those great pics coming!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice







As Croc has said "Keep those great pics coming!"


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice pics ... i love the yellow one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice pics... what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

beautiful man, how much would that yellow one or the green one above it go for?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats pure beauty right there!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn im really starting to like these snakes! Not another snake I want to own


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am using a simple Kodak 4 mp with a german glass lens.
Chondros rule nothing quite like them!

Greg


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

so h0w mush ?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what species?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> what species?


Corey,
I still call them chondros! >>Used to be chondro python<<
Now they are Morelia Viridis commonly called green tree pythons.
The critters above are all captive bred and what would be called a designer type.

Greg


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Sweet collection you got there. Congrats!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Absolutely unbelieveable! They are beautiful!

Post more pics as you get them!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those snakes are just breath taking .. i would love to have one









thanks for posting all these great pics


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice snakes


----------



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

very cool snakes, you better be careful, with so many of them you better treat them good or they will gang up on you


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!1 (both the pictures and the snakes)


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Very Nice collection.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

speechless...so bright and colorful


----------

